# Where to buy strap pins/screws?



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

I've looked around, and I'll be danged if I can find this info.
I'd like to buy some spare pins/screws (is there another name, perhaps?) for my B-42.
Can anyone point me in the right direction?

thanks!
Scott |>


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

22 views and nobody can help poor me? :-s
I'm sure someone here knows where to get these?
Fellas?
Help a brother out! ;-)


----------



## Crusher (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a PVD incoming, it's on a black leather strap right now but I would like to get a PVD bracelet. I'm guessing the answer will be the same as your question.....local AD or Ebay???


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Crusher said:


> I have a PVD incoming, it's on a black leather strap right now but I would like to get a PVD bracelet. I'm guessing the answer will be the same as your question.....local AD or Ebay???


Looked on ebay - nada.
I looked around here too, and nothing.
I guess I'll go to a local watch place and ask.
Sheesh!


----------



## Crusher (Oct 6, 2008)

Good luck dude, let us know what you find out b-)


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

There was a post here a few weeks about about someone breaking the pin-screw off by overtightening. They got one from an AD as I recall. You might try the Forum AD. I've got some links on order from him myself.


----------



## marco330 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gary Fergerson has a shop in Florida, got the screws and lug tubes from him, send him an E-mail and it should work if he has them available still:
fjeweler*at*bellsouth.net
(replace *at* with @ to have the correct address, it's to prevent spammers to use this address)
Good luck, 
Marco


----------



## westcoastbay (Jun 9, 2008)

If you google it, you will notice some websites selling an assortment of screws for watches.

It's anyone's guess if any one of them would fit your specific watch.

For the pins, try repair watch shops. They should have it. I bought extra pins before.

I lost one of the lug screws while I was overseas. Calling up my local Fortis service centre to see if they have any replacement lug screws.

If not, repair watch shop is the best bet.


----------



## XR1200 (Nov 19, 2009)

Broke one screw today...
I'm in Philippines, no AD here...
Call AD in Singapore, Taiwan, Australia, none of them have spare parts.
Service center in Australia don't even have spare parts!!!!!
Obliged to wait a reaction to my email from Switzerland...
Any one got idea? Have send also email to Gary Ferguson mentioned above...
Help!!!


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

See you found my old thread...
Sadly, I never got an answer, so I have no clue!


----------



## XR1200 (Nov 19, 2009)

slb said:


> I've looked around, and I'll be danged if I can find this info.
> I'd like to buy some spare pins/screws (is there another name, perhaps?) for my B-42.
> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> ...


You can buy them at Creative Watch UK,
Cheers


----------

